# [SOLVED] Heroes of Might and Magic 4 crash



## Erithywen (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay I am having a bit of a problem with this game. Everytime I enter a battle nowadays on the game for the Elwin and Shaela quest, the game crashes after a minute in there. It gives me an exception error while saying of the filename being heroes4.exe (which I assume is the game anyway).

I tried restarting..that didn't work..I tried uninstalling and reinstalling it..that didn't work, I tried adding patches to it but I am getting some weird error saying Missing Registry/INI entry, old file not found error and the patch would cut out.

It's strange because the tutorial itself worked because I played it and beaten that part of it, to get acquainted with the game. But somehow it seems to crash everytime I try to either invade one of the towns or attack an enemy now in that quest I listed.

Here are my system specs, there were no problems found for it:

Time of this report: 1/6/2008, 03:59:29
Machine name: IBM
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: IBM
System Model: 814825U
BIOS: Phoenix FirstBios(tm) Desktop Pro Version 2.0 for IBM ThinkCentre.
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 502MB RAM
Page File: 426MB used, 801MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

I also tried to do Norton WinDoctor to see if that would help but it seems that it didn't find any error with the program itself. =/ I dunno what to do, can anyone help me here? Btw the game is legit since I bought it from an online place called Great Deals Software. I also checked the CD and it wasn't scratched, either of them weren't.

It just saddens me because I want to play this game without any problems but it seems to cause me some on the first day of playing.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Heroes of Might and Magic 4 crash*

Ok, not only uninstall, go into your program files and delete the heroes folder completely.

Reinstall the game, patch it, and try again.

If this does not work then post the exact error messages you are receiving


----------



## Erithywen (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Heroes of Might and Magic 4 crash*

Same error when patching: "Missing Registry/INI entry" "Old file does not exist".

I did everything you said and it seems to be working fine now, thanks!  I'll post up on anything new in case I come across it, I was just worried that I had bought a defunct game or something.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Heroes of Might and Magic 4 crash*

Awesome, glad I could help.


----------



## jtmcgrane (Dec 12, 2007)

I am having the exact same problem. Uninstalling completely didn't help me. The patch still doesn't work.


----------

